# Strawberry Cheesecake Glaze - Starch or Gelatin?



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to create the same type of fruit glaze you see on commercial Strawberry Cheesecakes/Open Faced Whole Fruit Pies but can't find a recipe I trust. They either ask for Starch or Gelatin and I don't know in which direction to go.  It's important to me to make it from scratch so I can apply this production to other fruit toppings.  Which direction should I go with that will hold up for a few days and give a good presentation (gooey drip frozen in time look). Which method would work best with an acetate strip/band?

Also I'm having a heck of a time trying to find the Apricot Glaze that I used in Culinary School.  I think the name brand started with an 'M' and I can't find any good leads to purchase it online.

Any ideas?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The Apricoting Glaze was MAZUR  brand . It has been used in the industry for years. As far as starch or jell it's a toss up. Pecten will also work as will modified food starches, Guava, celluloise fiber etc. If your worry is longevity I would go jell. As far as freezing, I would combine both.


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

I just want to get the look and texture to last about 1-2 days. It looks like The Pie and Pastry Bible and my LCB Baking School Book carries some Gel recipes. As for the MAZUR Apricot Glaze, I couldn't find any leads online. Will this work as a substitute... http://www.mondofood.com/cristalapricotglaze.html?___store=mondofood


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes that will work, I believe sysco has one in a #10 can like the original  Its called apricote


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks so much, I'll try it out.


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was thinking about using Cassava, Tapioca Flour for the starch.  Has anyone else used this?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You migght want to give Arrowroot a try. Its a higher quality then cornstarch.


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

That's why I'm trying out Cassava aka Tapioca Flour. I did a test with Cornstarch last night and all I got was a cloudy pink mess. Has anyone ever used *Instant Clearjel?*


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

I found this great breakdown of cooking starches online http://www.foodsubs.com/ThickenStarch.html


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you got a clouy pink mass, you did something wrong. Cornstarch when bought to a correct boil clears and is not cloudy. I don't think you cooked it enough


----------

